# What body type do you want?



## Sourgirl25 (Mar 25, 2013)

*Thread being removed please do not post anything*

No post allowed


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

A swimmer's build.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Google Mateus Verdelho and I wouldn't mind looking like the guy either.


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

Sourgirl25 said:


> If you had the choice?


Well currently, I'm slim/slender....to get an idea of how small I am my height is 5'5 (5'6 if I consciously stand up straight all the time) and weigh anywhere between 115 lbs - 123 lbs (it fluctuates a lot). I don't have the healthiest diet, but I do consume around 2100 calories per day.

I'd love to be "average" with a little more muscle mass. Maybe gain 10-15 lbs the healthy way. It sucks that my 13 year old brother has outgrown me even though I beat him by 7 years of age. Sigh...some people are luckier than others I guess.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Bob Paris c. 1980 with a straight mans penis.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Spider-Man.


----------



## Daveyboy (Jan 13, 2013)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

FoundAndLost said:


> Like this? :lol
> 
> I wouldn't mind looking like that either.


:lol

I was thinking more like this  andthis.


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

For ourselves or for our partner?


----------



## kylieky (Jul 4, 2012)

I like my current overall figure and frame. Im petite & short yet a little thick and shapely. You didn't tell us yours.


----------



## mahnamahna (Apr 10, 2013)

Well considering I'm 5'4"-5'5" and 125 lbs lol... I'd like to be 6'0", 210 lbs of pure muscle, big arms, V-shaped body, don't really care about the legs, with some hair on my chest.

Basically the kind of guy women want to date/find attractive - because I sure know women don't mind my Michael J. Fox getup attractive :/


----------



## stomachknots (May 7, 2010)




----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

I personally like skinny girls with slender thighs.










Muscles are overrated.


----------



## ChuckBrown (Jul 2, 2013)

I'd like to have a lot of muscles.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

I would love to have an Asian body type..


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

I'm fine with the one I have.


----------



## Nono441 (May 14, 2012)

nubly said:


> Bob Paris c. 1980 with a straight mans penis.


Wait, do gay men have different-looking penises than straight men?


----------



## MachineSupremacist (Jun 9, 2012)

I would like to weigh 12,000 tons and have lasers and jump drive capability.


----------



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)

Me without Braces I guess . yay . 1 month left then Rock n'Roll and no more elastics


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

I'd like to be a thin-looking athletic guy instead of an athletic-looking thin guy. 

Yeah, that doesn't make a lotta sense, I know :roll.


----------



## alenclaud (Mar 31, 2013)

As I said in another thread I'm enamored with Jon Hamm's (Don Draper's) body type.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxMrFunnyPants (Apr 1, 2013)

I would prefer to have a Henry Cavill body if possible


----------



## AmandaMarie87 (Apr 24, 2013)

An hourglass figure.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

:yes


----------



## RadioactivePotato (Jan 6, 2013)

I'd want to have a thin body, not bony, but some fat and some muscle. Skinny, but not too skinny.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

probably offline said:


>


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

What I got now except for the "beer belly" :blank


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I'm happy with my body as it is really. I wouldn't mind having hair that could change colour at will though, would save dieing it.


----------



## Amethyst Forest (Jul 29, 2012)

I'd love to have a slender hourglass figure, with a smaller waistline, flat belly, and a little more curve to my hips and butt. I'm well-endowed up top but my butt and hips are a bit flat and narrow.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

One like this.


----------



## Gracie97 (Jan 17, 2013)

I have the body I want, just have to gain a bit more muscle on my tummy. 
I have muscles, a reasonably flat stomach and I love my hips and my thighs. )
Hips and thighs are my favorite.


----------



## longwaytorun (Jun 4, 2013)

I want a chubby upper body and my future wife should have a big arse!


----------



## VanGogh (Jan 13, 2013)

A boxer's build, middle-weight.


----------



## Cake (Jan 9, 2008)

i like my bod.


----------



## cooperativeCreature (Sep 6, 2010)




----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)




----------



## cooperativeCreature (Sep 6, 2010)

Oh are we talking about body type we'd want in the person that we would have a romantic relationship with?

In that case:


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

monotonous said:


>


----------



## Tu Cielo (Jun 5, 2011)

I'd love to have one of those long and lithe dancer's bodies, with a graceful, swan-like neck....siiiigh, guess I'll have to live with being stocky and short.


----------



## cloud90 (Oct 23, 2012)

ItsEasierToRun said:


> :yes


Correct^


----------



## cloud90 (Oct 23, 2012)

monotonous said:


>


Whew!!!


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

Raeden said:


> I personally like skinny girls with slender thighs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I want her.

I WANT HER NAO.


----------



## Beingofglass (May 5, 2013)

I wanna be 345 Pounds, 6'1 and like this lol (not really..)


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

FoundAndLost said:


> A swimmer's build.


this


----------



## Mersault (Dec 18, 2012)

I am happy as i am.


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

Hadron said:


> She doesn't even look like a woman. Come to think of it, she looks no older than 12.


So, you get to define what looks like a woman?

Look at her face, she's obviously older than 12. Some women naturally have small frames, hips, and boobs. It doesn't make them less of a "woman".

It's the same as if I said any guy who is shorter than 5"10 and weighs less than 160 lbs is still a boy. :no


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

I'd rather be say 5'6, (Currently 5'11) Slender, smaller legs (I have big thighs) ... smaller feet.


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

I'd like to be fatter/average. I hate being stick thin and looking sickly in most clothes.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

Hadron said:


> She doesn't even look like a woman. Come to think of it, she looks no older than 12.


I like slim women.

Yes, women. They don't all have curvy hips and large breasts.


----------



## Mersault (Dec 18, 2012)

I have to agree with Hadron  That pic looks like of an ephebe at best, and no way someone who is of legal age to be discussed with sexual undertones...


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

Hadron said:


> Listen guys, there is a difference between being slim and having some feminine traits like small boobs and some signs of hips etc, and looking like you haven't reached puberty yet...


The fact that *you* don't think she looks like a woman doesn't change the fact that she is one. That's my point.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

hadron said:


> listen guys, there is a difference between being slim and having some feminine traits like small boobs and some signs of hips etc, and looking like you haven't reached puberty yet...


leave miku alone!


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Mersault said:


> I have to agree with Hadron  *That pic looks like of an ephebe at bes*t, and no way someone who is of legal age to be discussed with sexual undertones...


For once, I agree. And this is coming from someone who basically has this body shape(with slightly wider hips), except for the fact that I actually am a woman. It might be the angle/photoshop/the make-up, but her face really screams young girl in that pic. So call her a girl, if anything.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

monotonous said:


>


i love amputees too


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

Limmy said:


> this
> 
> [pic of Michael ****ing Phelps]


Yeah but swimmers usually have overly long torsos and short legs. Wouldn't you rather have longgg legs instead?

Mine:










Slowly working my way towards that with lots of pizza and beer. But damnit why isn't any of it going to my rack! :bah


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)




----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

I like my body.

Having a bigger butt would be nice though, or even just slightly wider hips.











Elad said:


> i love amputees too


:lol


----------



## KangalLover (Dec 26, 2012)

Raphael200 said:


>


this


----------



## saltyleaf (Dec 30, 2011)

stuck btwn charlize










and Jennifer


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

mezzoforte said:


> I like my body.
> 
> Having a bigger butt would be nice though, or even just slightly wider hips.
> 
> ...


who is that?

tell me

tell me now


----------



## Mersault (Dec 18, 2012)

saltyleaf said:


> charlize


Always the best


----------



## Mersault (Dec 18, 2012)

Elad said:


> i love amputees too


That was sick. Funny as well, but still more sick than funny...


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

I want the body of a taut pre-teen Swedish boy.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Elad said:


> who is that?
> 
> tell me
> 
> tell me now


lovelovetenshi
She used to post a bunch of nudes on tumblr, but she deleted her account. Of course there are still hundreds of pics of her on the internet. Have fun.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

mezzoforte said:


> lovelovetenshi
> She used to post a bunch of nudes on tumblr, but she deleted her account. Of course there are still hundreds of pics of her on the internet. Have fun.


was hoping she did porn or something


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

Hadron said:


> She looks like a holocaust survivor.lol.


Lol you're kind of right I think it may just be that picture. :stu


----------



## mistylake (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## Nono441 (May 14, 2012)

Kirsebaer said:


>


/thread


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Hourglass? Isnt that the ideal for women? Im tired of being a pear with big thighs.. but Id settle for any sort of bigger chest size. Eff.


----------



## Frostbite (May 14, 2013)

markwalters2 said:


> I want the body of a taut pre-teen Swedish boy.


----------



## Melvin1 (Jul 12, 2013)

this is my goal:


----------



## NeuromorPhish (Oct 11, 2012)

Anything that carries my head around would do, i suppose...


----------



## Makiz (Dec 31, 2012)

Edit; Why is there a big space in my post?! >.<


----------



## FrostSpike (Jun 12, 2013)

Makiz said:


> Edit; Why is there a big space in my post?! >.<


The ad placement


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

Makiz said:


> Edit; Why is there a big space in my post?! >.<


His arms are too huge.


----------



## Mersault (Dec 18, 2012)

I never see what the supposed benefit of being a bodybuilder in that way is. Looks pretty unpleasant to me :/


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

I honestly don't care, I like being unmuscular though so im fine with my current shape.


----------



## starsonfire (May 28, 2013)

I'm content with body type for the most part. I wish I was taller though, like 5'8.


----------



## Tabris (Jul 14, 2013)

I wish I had some muscle on me. I'm really skinny and hate showing my arms.


----------



## BelieveInFreedom (Jun 29, 2013)

I used to want to be huge but now just toned. Getting massive means you'll always have to keep on top of your body and I can never do that, I can't really stick to anything.


----------



## TerrySad (Jun 24, 2013)

There is only one body part I'd like to be bigger. xDD


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)




----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Makiz said:


> Edit; Why is there a big space in my post?! >.<


He looks like he uses synthol.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Makiz (Dec 31, 2012)

nubly said:


> He looks like he uses synthol.


 He's (Rich Piana) admitted to trying it before but it ruined the definition and had far too many negatives. He admits to using steroids too and talks about it.

I'd like the body type, just not as extreme I guess. It's probably because I used to get stick for being so lanky. :blank


----------



## Sourgirl25 (Mar 25, 2013)

monotonous said:


>


This is obviously fake. She has her knees together in her shirt.


----------



## Sourgirl25 (Mar 25, 2013)

http://rollingout.com/entertainment/kim-kardashians-sexiest-bikini-photos/attachment/kk3-2/


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

Jillian Michaels has a pretty rockin' bod as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)




----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)




----------



## shatteredself (Jun 4, 2013)

Sucks to be skinny. I still look like a high school student :/


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

Smaller boobies.


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

I would like a proportionately four inches shorter stature. I don't really enjoy being almost too tall. Also tighter skin with no stretchmark's, scars, or varicose veins would make me very happy.. And what's next to the moon.

Nobody's perfect. I take solace in that.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Sourgirl25 said:


> This is obviously fake. She has her knees together in her shirt.


If those are her knees, then they're some mighty jiggly looking ones. :um


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

I want the butt of Eva Mendes, the waist of Dita von Teese, the boobs of Jennifer Lawrence and the legs of Kristen Stewart. You know me, I don't ask for much.


----------



## HappyFriday (Jul 21, 2013)

I want her body. *injects fat into my rear*


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

I would be cool to have eight arms like shiva


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

I'd want to look like this:










But not like this:









In the second pic, The Rock is too bulky and has too many veins popping out. He looked cooler before. I can't explain it exactly, but I like how in the first pic, he has a lot of muscle, but he also has fat. He's not too ripped.


----------

